# Kibble feeding my new foster



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok guys, this new foster dog situation was just sprung on me and I'm torn on what to feed him. On the one hand, I obviously want to feed him a high quality kibble so he's healthier and I don't have to deal with as much of the poop issues and well, because it's better and I'd never feed him cheap garbage food obviously. However, this is all coming out of my pocket so cost is also an issue (though not a HUGE issue since he's tiny and will probably only eat 1 cup a day at the most). Also, since he is a foster and I'd like him to be more adoptable, methinks having him on a more reasonably priced food that is easily accessible would make him more appealing to potential adopters. 

So now I'm torn. I was all set to go with Nature's Domain til I made the mistake of visiting their website and they only have Turkey or Salmon meal as the first ingredient and it's all sweet potatoes and peas after that. Pretty lame even for the cheaper price. So then it's a toss up between Blue Buffalo (maybe Wilderness although that's pricey too), Canidae ALS, TOTW, or Kirkland Signature. Obviously the Kirkland is the most bang for the buck but I also know of a lot of dogs that don't do too great on it. On the other hand I think I've heard of some dogs that do just fine on it. 
Please feel free to give me any suggestions!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

We always used Kirkland in Vegas when we fostered and didn't have problems with it. Canidae was always hit or miss. Champ also was on Kirkland when he lived with Jons dad and did better on that than Canidae. But, if you could spring for the Taste of The Wild, then I would, especially since he is so tiny and won't eat much. Wilderness is better than any of them in my opinion, but also a lot more expensive.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

I like the sound of the Kirkland food, the only problem I can see is, if you're looking for something convenient for adopters to stick with, not everyone has access to the kirkland since you need a Costco membership. Merrick makes a value line called Whole Earth Farms that is available at Petco; that might be one to consider.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

We've got our foster on raw, only because we didn't want to go shopping for another food (kinda where you are now) and just figured if he was with us, and since he was so skinny it would be the best thing to get meat on his little bones.:heh:

I'd go for the natures Domain if i were you, most people are "pro costco" and a decent grain free food for the money is likely what they would see it as. Great thinking on your part IMO, we'll most likely transfer ours over once he has a "potential adopter"... glad you started this thread, it makes sense to have an easily affordable food in mind for them.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

my first choice would be totw, followed by canidae. I think kirkland is a decent wallet friendly option, it may not be accessible to those without costco memberships. You might also want to look into healthwise, whole earth farms and 4Health(available through tractor supply). I like healthwise simple ingredient list without any fancy fruits and veggies, its around $35 for 30 lbs and comes in active formula (30% protein) and their lamb formula is 27% protein.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I decided to go with BB small breed adult because it's decent, decently priced (I had a $10 off coupon and it came with two cans, which helped), and you can find it anywhere so it should be good for a new family to continue feeding as well. I was seriously going to splurge for the TOTW but it has gone up by $6/bag! Also, my friend has her two shelties on BB and they do great with very firm stools, so that's what I'm really aiming for since I've been so spoiled by raw poop for so long! I was also definitely going to go for the Whole Earth Farms (excellent suggestion btw!), but it doesn't have glucosamine in it and I think that's really important for active small dogs. So BB small breed it is! Hopefully he likes it and does well on it, I'll keep y'all posted!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

YAY! BB is pretty great well.. wilderness formula anyways!!! good luck finding a great home the poor little thing!!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

hahah costco gave me samples of nature's domain today. i remember hearing it being raved about from time to time on hear...and thought it'd be good but after reading the ingredients i threw it out. i'd just go with totw..it sounds like the dog won't cost too much to feed.


rannmiller said:


> Ok guys, this new foster dog situation was just sprung on me and I'm torn on what to feed him. On the one hand, I obviously want to feed him a high quality kibble so he's healthier and I don't have to deal with as much of the poop issues and well, because it's better and I'd never feed him cheap garbage food obviously. However, this is all coming out of my pocket so cost is also an issue (though not a HUGE issue since he's tiny and will probably only eat 1 cup a day at the most). Also, since he is a foster and I'd like him to be more adoptable, methinks having him on a more reasonably priced food that is easily accessible would make him more appealing to potential adopters.
> 
> So now I'm torn. I was all set to go with Nature's Domain til I made the mistake of visiting their website and they only have Turkey or Salmon meal as the first ingredient and it's all sweet potatoes and peas after that. Pretty lame even for the cheaper price. So then it's a toss up between Blue Buffalo (maybe Wilderness although that's pricey too), Canidae ALS, TOTW, or Kirkland Signature. Obviously the Kirkland is the most bang for the buck but I also know of a lot of dogs that don't do too great on it. On the other hand I think I've heard of some dogs that do just fine on it.
> Please feel free to give me any suggestions!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> Thanks everyone! I decided to go with BB small breed adult because it's decent, decently priced (I had a $10 off coupon and it came with two cans, which heped), and you can find it anywhere so it should be good for a new family to continue feeding as well. I was seriously going to splurge for the TOTW but it has gone up by $6/bag! Also, my friend has her two shelties on BB and they do great with very firm stools, so that's what I'm really aiming for since I've been so spoiled by raw poop for so long! I was also definitely going to go for the Whole Earth Farms (excellent suggestion btw!), but it doesn't have glucosamine in it and I think that's really important for active small dogs. So BB small breed it is! Hopefully he likes it and does well on it, I'll keep y'all posted!


li've heard that added glucosamine and chondroitin in LARGE BREED formulas are miniscule..im sure the amount in the bb small breed is very miniscule


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm glad you found a good solution. My mom feeds her dogs Blue Buffalo and they're both doing very well on it. Good luck to you and your foster!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> li've heard that added glucosamine and chondroitin in LARGE BREED formulas are miniscule..im sure the amount in the bb small breed is very miniscule



Actually there's 400 mg of Glucosamine per cup and it's cold-formed so it doesn't loose any of its potency.


----------

